# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Front XJ driveshaft?

## 79JeepinCJ7

Hey guys, does anyone have any old front cherokee or grand cherokee (I think they're the same) front driveshafts laying around in the newport nh area? The double cardon end can be wrecked or broken. I need the other end of the shaft that goes to the axle to fix my front driveshaft in my cj. The CJ rear shafts have just a tad bit bigger ID so 1.75" tube isnt a snug fit inside to sleave it.

----------


## Trooper

If you can't find anything, I can testify that building a square front shaft is quick, easy, cheap, and bomb-proof!  On road can give some trouble, but I don't think you're running those 42s down the highway!

----------


## 79JeepinCJ7

haha! Thanks! I do drive it on the main road on certain runs but no interstate now. 50mph tops. But I did find another shaft to cut apart and make this one.

----------

